# 2x Norwegian Forest Cats - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Harry and Diesel are Norwegian Forest cats of 9 years old who is looking for a home together.
These boys came into rescue because their owner lost her job and could not find any rented place which would allow her to take her cats.
Both these cats are extremely affectionate and loving and Harry in particular loves to wash your hands.

These boys are not comfortable around dogs.
They would be fine to be homed with children - neither have any spiteful tendancies.

Harry is castrated, fully vaccinated and microchipped plus has been bought up to date with his flea/worming treatment.

These boys must be homed together and would not suit being house cats. They are very keen to explore the outside world, so the new home must be situated on a quiet road.
Sorry! We cannot home these cats to anybody lives on a main or busy road!

A homecheck will apply and a minimum adoption fee of £40 applies for each cat.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue - Old Coulsdon, Surrey
Email: [email protected]
Mob: 0797 356 9371
Home: 0208 407 1080
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh that is so sad to see they are still waiting. Poor boys . Hope they don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Paws crossed they will find a home soon.

Sad story  x


----------



## Cazberro (Jan 7, 2014)

Give these boys a free bump. I would be happy to take them as looking for Norwegian cats myself, but distance is an issue. Hope they find a lovely home soon x


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

Awwh poor wegies I do hope they get rehomed and don't have to spend the rest of their years in a rescue centre . So many elderly cats or even cats above the age of four get overlooked because everyone wants young cats . Which I totally understand, but hate to think of all the overlooked elderly cats and think that more rescue centres should advertise what great pets cats over the age of four make .


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't believe these two still haven't got a home  . If I could I would have them in a heartbeat (if it weren't for the number of dogs in the house!).


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Cazberro said:


> Give these boys a free bump. I would be happy to take them as looking for Norwegian cats myself, but distance is an issue. Hope they find a lovely home soon x


You never know distance is not always an issue pf is an amazing family x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Exactly Welshjet! Cazberro we don't know where you live but if it's in the Uk then I am sure there can be a way
These are Lovely cats and I feel so sad for their owner who has had to part with them through no fault of their own. Must be Heart breaking:crying:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

jill3 said:


> Exactly Welshjet! Cazberro we don't know where you live but if it's in the Uk then I am sure there can be a way
> These are Lovely cats and I feel so sad for their owner who has had to part with them through no fault of their own. Must be Heart breaking:crying:


 Yes the recession has caused many people to have to give up their beloved pets


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

welshjet said:


> You never know distance is not always an issue pf is an amazing family x


Yes I'm sure pf members wouldn't mind helping I don't drive but I will help in any way I can, as I'd love nothing better than to see these wegies in a forever home .


----------



## Cazberro (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that will teach me to read the advert correctly won't it. I am looking for cats for indoor home as I wish for them to be home therapy pets for my children with additional needs. Although I don't live on a busy road there is a major A road couple of streets at the back so unfortunately I wouldn't be able to take them anyway. Sorry for getting hopes up and I really do hope they get rehoused soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

There are Norwegian forest cat clubs in Yorkshire and Hampshire that have welfare officers who rehome Norwegian forest cats who's owners can't have them anymore,* but* the vast majority of these cats are there because of behavioural or medical problems and wouldn't be suitable to be used as therapy for your children. You would ALSO be unlikely to find a rescue NFC that would be suitable to be used as therapy for them, as NFCs don't pop up in rescue centres all to often as they are still somewhat of a rare breed here in Brittan . Your best bet really would be to buy a kitten from a breeder good luck with it all .


----------



## Cazberro (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I am well aware and already on the case with various adoption centres and breeders, but as is the case with these 2 boys there is no behavioural issues it is a case of their previous owners not being able to look after them. So in some cases on these forums the cats do crop up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Cazberro said:


> Yes I am well aware and already on the case with various adoption centres and breeders, but as is the case with these 2 boys there is no behavioural issues it is a case of their previous owners not being able to look after them. So in some cases on these forums the cats do crop up.


Sorry I didn't mean to put also in block capital letters I wasn't trying to be rude or anything. Yes they do occasionally pop up like those two boys it is not often that they do though.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Fabulous news. Hope they will settle soon and become much loved.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

AnnaT said:


> Now in a new home


that is fantastic news


----------

